# Bmw Z8 - 2000



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bmw Z8 from 2000 with only 23000 kms and 10 years of low usage , but the swirls, holograms and bad washes were all over the place.
So..after initial wash and claying the preparation begins


















Side and front grills removed for a perfect finish as long i can give.










Already prepared for paint correction.
Almost every panel had 3 to 5 polishes, from 3M FCP to 85RD.
A few befores and afters




















































Sideways with sanding marks


















Front corrected...


























At this time i spent 30 hours in this Z8










Trunk



























Drivers door a really PITA to fully corrected


















100%


















the other door...


























The rear bumper i spent a lot of time correcting , as i long i recall it was since returning from lunch 14:00 to 20:00 , at one time i really think it was time for a repaint 


































Lower part corrected


















Rear lights


















After 90 hours spent of work e as a Estado de Concurso the time don´t have limit , only the Z8 owner patience :lol:

Wheels , bolts and everything detailed


















New wash and time to remount the grills and engine rubbers


















Motor before










and after with 400 cleaned horses 


















New dismantling of interior parts










Everything detailed and protected


































The paint was cleansed with DLPrime Lite and SN for protection , with 1 hour of curing, 125 hours later.



































































more pics



























































Outside the garage.



























































A small video from a Canon 550D.






Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


This is "Love"!!!!!!!

This his the first Z8 that I have seen Detailed.....

....and what a DETAIL!!!!!!!!!


Your atention to the Details is......:doublesho


Top Work mate!!!!! :thumb:

I love to see your work!


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

What an amazing detail:thumb: You did an incredible job.:thumb: 5 stars


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Lovely car and hat's off to you! Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work bud, dont see many z8 on the road but that looks fantastic :argie:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Superb work there, on a very good-looking vehicle. IMO Silvers can be just as demanding as e.g. solid blacks, it's just harder to spot all the imperfections. Looks like you did quite well though 

Keep them coming!


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

As Ebbe says, silver cars are a problem to spot faults and to take proper pictures. The amount of attention to every bit is outstanding. Well done Rui!

You always raise the bar my friend


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Lovely! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work on one of my all time fav cars................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys , i should have more pics but it comes a time that it comes 2 place and we want to have the job done...
I even machine polished the interior metal parts


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice work, that was a good read.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Extraordinarily beautiful, the work does not wonder, who is :thumb::doublesho


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Gotta love the S62 engine giving life to such a gorgeous car


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic!! :argie:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Racer said:


> Thank you all guys , i should have more pics but it comes a time that it comes 2 place and we want to have the job done...
> I even machine polished the interior metal parts


Just get that wide angle mister!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Super work & stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lovely job on a very rare bit of kit


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Just get that wide angle mister!


I have to , really..


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Owner must be quite happy with your work. Thanks for sharing.:thumb: 
Was wondering when one of these would show up and you have not disappointed!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

what a stunning looking car that is. 

and what a detail as well, top marks for the results and effort mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well i had a few minutes near the Z8 today and its a very piece of craftmanship...im surprised bmw came with a car like that , just amazing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

UBRWGN said:


> Owner must be quite happy with your work. Thanks for sharing.:thumb:
> Was wondering when one of these would show up and you have not disappointed!


I detail all his 16 cars that make a collection , a few days ago he add more 3 for detailing but not part of this garage , take a look.


----------



## Emek (Jun 17, 2009)

Top job, did you do something with softtop roof?


----------



## Fabien (Dec 16, 2009)

I love this type of Detail, some hours needed !!  
But the result is awesome.
A very good moment of reading.

Fabien.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Racer said:


> I detail all his 16 cars that make a collection , a few days ago he add more 3 for detailing but not part of this garage , take a look.


 :argie: Muito obrigado! :argie:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks the works now


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT JOB ! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Emek said:


> Top job, did you do something with softtop roof?


Yes i used renovo soft top reviver e ultra proofer , any question please ask


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

outstanding as usual,


----------



## jonnyboyusa (Mar 16, 2010)

That is an amazing car and an amazing detail! I wish we had those over here. I have never seen one that looked like that. I wish I knew how to take the parts off like that. It would make detailing so much easier and give you a more amazing result. Just look at the pics!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:

Don't see many Z8's about and these will be a real money spinner in years to come


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Racer,

What did you aplied in the rims?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> Hello Racer,
> 
> What did you aplied in the rims?


Cleaned, degreased , polished with a AIO and sealed with Zymol WS


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A fantastic detail with stunning results


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Racer said:


> Cleaned, degreased , polished with a AIO and sealed with Zymol WS


Many thanks for this information Racer :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great job on a great looking car. I think the Z8 is a fantastic looking car and a shame there aren't more on the roads. LHD only? Probably a reason why there aren't too many in the UK.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Showshine said:


> Looks good :thumb:
> 
> Don't see many Z8's about and these will be a real money spinner in years to come


Here in Portugal it costs now 145000€


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Racer said:


> Here in Portugal it costs now 145000€


145000€ ????????? :doublesho:doublesho

That´s a lot off money...you can bought a house whit that....


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

Rui, your topics are always breathtaking, for the work itself, the car detailed and the "surroundings"...always lots of great cars around, waiting to be detailed.
You're the proof that Portugal as fantastic detailers, keep up the good work.
Abraço.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Unfortunately I believe that this is the last post from Rui on Detailing World... the DW management team wants €100 for him to post per year. 

For UK detailers make sense, but for international pro detailers, this is not exactly investing on their home market (since DW is mostly UK based). Sad, hopefully this new policy won't push away more professional detailers from sharing their work with us.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Alquimista said:


> Rui, your topics are always breathtaking, for the work itself, the car detailed and the "surroundings"...always lots of great cars around, waiting to be detailed.
> You're the proof that Portugal as fantastic detailers, keep up the good work.
> Abraço.


Obrigado António :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

what a superb detail and what a car Z8's are super rare and that was some amazing attention to detail and correction work hats of to you :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Top Work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

absolutely stunning :doublesho, the car's good the detail is unreal:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys :thumb:


----------



## optikon (Oct 12, 2008)

This is first time that i ever commented on some ones work. This is fantastic !!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe i reconsider continuing posting because it´s the only detailing forum i really like to participate :thumb:

Take a look at what arrive last week for starting the next monday for a 2 week job


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Tiauguinho said:


> Unfortunately I believe that this is the last post from Rui on Detailing World... the DW management team wants €100 for him to post per year.
> 
> For UK detailers make sense, but for international pro detailers, this is not exactly investing on their home market (since DW is mostly UK based). Sad, hopefully this new policy won't push away more professional detailers from sharing their work with us.


fair's fair


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing attention to the details, very nice!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Boooooooooootiful


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys it WAS a pleasure posting here :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fantastic work!

I really like the Z8 but i think the steering wheel kills the interior


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Racer said:


> Maybe i reconsider continuing posting because it´s the only detailing forum i really like to participate :thumb:
> 
> Take a look at what arrive last week for starting the next monday for a 2 week job


Very nice car :thumb:


----------



## Zander (Aug 31, 2010)

what a great detail on a asume car!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

great work! the car is such a lovely shape, great to see all the swirls gone on it now


----------

